# Suckers that don't



## idris (8 Nov 2011)

I've cleaned the glass. I've cleaned the suckers. I've tried warming them up to soften them. 
And still they don't suck. 
Any genius tips?


----------



## a1Matt (8 Nov 2011)

Some suckers are just rubbish. I find that if the glass is cleaned with a razor blade most will stick well though.


----------



## spyder (8 Nov 2011)

I've found the harder suckers fail and the softer ones are brutes. Eheim suckers take some moving, you have to peel them off.


----------



## Alastair (8 Nov 2011)

What are they for mate? Filter pipes?


----------



## idris (8 Nov 2011)

Yes, the filter pipes are the main problem at the moment ... though I'm going to have to change them soon when I get larger bore pipes as the clips won't fit.


----------



## Alastair (8 Nov 2011)

Ahhh ok mate. I have some lying about in my box of spares but if your changing the pipes any way no point really.


----------



## jetsfan (8 Nov 2011)

On a similar subject.Does anyone know where I can source clear 16mm pipe clips.
Eheim do them and I,ve got some but they're in a kind of smoked grey look.
As I,ve got everything else in clear acrylic I want some clear pipe clips.
Apologies for the change of subject!!


----------



## idris (9 Nov 2011)

When I was looking at suppliers of acrylic pipes I stumbled across a company that listed suckers in their "Accesories" section. Can't remember which company it was, and I don't know if there clear or the same as you've got , but might be worth researching. 
FWIW I'm probably going to switch to black - I think they will show less with clear pipes and a black background.


----------

